# First time poster...long time haunter..



## ~Morganna~

*Good Morning boils and ghouls! My name is ~Morganna~ and I'm new to Hauntforum...but not to the haunt community. I'm a long time member of the Halloween L (folks there know me as Nez as well). My specialties include costuming and some prop building, mostly corpses. I run a home based business (soon to become two!) and raise 4 kids and a husband out in the midlands of South Carolina. I participate yearly at Ironstock and will be heading up the Parade of Fatal Fashion this year along with Vanessa Reed of Vanessa Reed Designs. I like techinicolor hair, scarey movies and long walks on the beach. Beyond that...ummm...any questions? LOL

It's nice meeting you all and I hope to contribute a bit and hopefully not just shoot my mouth off about inane things (******* jokes being a particular favorite...don't ask!)*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

About time you arrived. 
I think you'll find everyone quit friendly and informative.
That talent is just as amazing as the folks here.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dynoflyer

Welcome, Morganna!


----------



## morgan8586

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome! You're amongst your own kind here.


----------



## grapegrl

Hello and welcome, Morganna! Sweet webpage you have there!


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to the forum Morganna. I like your webpage.


----------



## Ghostess

'Bout time! Welcome to the insanity!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay! another off the wall nut! welcome


----------



## Front Yard Fright

welcome  just looking at your website and you've got some really great stuff! can't wait to see what you come up with for next year!


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome Morganna.


----------



## Blackwidow

Greetings Morganna and welcome!


----------



## Fangs

Greetings and Velcome Morganna! Nice to meet you. :> There are lots of very awesome people here with lots of talent! :>


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hi Morganna,

I really enjoyed your website - I love sewing as well and make lots of capes, cloaks, gowns, etc.

I'd love to chat with you more - I'll be at Ironstock and was particularly looking forward to the fashion show.


----------



## Lilly

Thought your name was familiar .. haven't been to HallL in a while though.
great stuff and peeps here 
Welcome


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Welcome Morganna nice to have you here. Maybe I can learn a few things from you..lol


----------



## slimy

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DeadSpider

Hi Morganna, nice to see a familiar face!
Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and welcome to the forum


----------



## pyro

hell o & welcome


----------



## roadkill

~Morganna~ said:


> *Good Morning boils and ghouls! My name is ~Morganna~ and I'm new to Hauntforum...but not to the haunt community. I'm a long time member of the Halloween L (folks there know me as Nez as well). My specialties include costuming and some prop building, mostly corpses. I run a home based business (soon to become two!) and raise 4 kids and a husband out in the midlands of South Carolina. I participate yearly at Ironstock and will be heading up the Parade of Fatal Fashion this year along with Vanessa Reed of Vanessa Reed Designs. I like techinicolor hair, scarey movies and long walks on the beach. Beyond that...ummm...any questions? LOL
> 
> It's nice meeting you all and I hope to contribute a bit and hopefully not just shoot my mouth off about inane things (******* jokes being a particular favorite...don't ask!)*


About damn time Nez!!!!!!!! Glad to see you here.


----------



## BooGirl666

Welcome!! I can't wait to see what you have in store for us at IS!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Howldy and Welcome to the otherside.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Hey Morganna, glad to see ya here. Welcome!


----------



## Big Howlin

*"Velcome Morganna" *- said like Dracula
*Love the Graveyard Guardian!
"Eets nice!" *-said like Borat


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard Nez, as a long time lurker on the L, I've always loved your work and wit.


----------



## CerysCrow

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne

Glad to see you made it over here with the rest of us. I've enjoyed reading your posts for a long time now. Oh, and thanks for the dip recipe...it's become a favorite among oour friends!


----------

